# What is best SW version for HR10-250



## restino (Oct 25, 2006)

Just wanted to clarify what the best SW version for HR10-250 would be:

Is it 6.3e or should I downgrade to another version?

I got confused recently about all the problems with the 6.3e version but I guess that only happens on non HD units.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

I have never had a single problem on 6.3e with either of my HR10-250s. I run with suggestions turned off and keep until I delete on everything I record.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Same settings as Bpratt ,,,, no problems on 3 HR10's with "E." 


restino said:


> Just wanted to clarify what the best SW version for HR10-250 would be:
> 
> Is it 6.3e or should I downgrade to another version?
> 
> I got confused recently about all the problems with the 6.3e version but I guess that only happens on non HD units.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

6.3e is the only version I would consider running.


----------



## restino (Oct 25, 2006)

wow, this may be a FIRST in the history of TIVO blogs!

everyone agrees and is on the same page!


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Without question, regardless of the anecdotal evidence posted here, v3.1.5f is the last stable version of HR10 OS software. It's not perfect (what software is?) but the ongoing chronic issues with all versions of 6.3 are well documented, and over a year later there is no fix on the horizon, meaning it is basically flawed and can't be fixed. Not everyone has issues, but then not everyone has issues with the HR2x, which is far and away the worst PVR I've owned or ever seen out of the 11 widely-ranging PVRs I've owned since 1999, even worse than the old DISH PVRs, which were real dogs.

IOW, the odds of having problems are exceptionally low with 3.1, not quite as low with 6.3x, and comparitively much higher with any other platform. 3.1 does not have folders, and can be a bit pokey, but it consistently does exactly what is asked of it elegantly and without problems, something that sadly can NOT be said in general about anything else. The truth is brutal, but the more you research this the more likely you will reach the same conclusion.

I recommend 3.1 if you can get it, 6.3e if you can't. And then never plug it into a phone line. Of my 3, if I could back rev the one HR10 I have on 6.3 easily, I'd do it in a heartbeat. You can count on 3.1. Sorry, but you really can't count on anything else.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

restino said:


> wow, this may be a FIRST in the history of TIVO blogs!
> 
> everyone agrees and is on the same page!


If this _were_ a blog -- but in any case; I haven't run 3.1 for a while -- Tyroneshoes says no issues and I won't argue with him, but if you want to run 6.3.x (for folders or whatever reason) AND you watch CBS my advice is 6.3e. OTOH, why are you asking at all? What version are you running now, and what deficiency are you noticing?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I must say, Tyrone, that your experiences do not match mine - either for the HR10 or the HR20.


----------



## restino (Oct 25, 2006)

well, i spoke too soon lol

it was too good to be true!

(the reason i ask is that i am putting a new hard drive in my hr10-250 and wanted the best version)


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

6.3e is the best version with the most compatibility with DirecTV guide data and which understands the new DST rules. It is also faster than 3.1.5.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

3.1.5 was very stable, but 'please wait, this may take a few minutes.' lol

6.3e is much quicker, i prefer the folders and the only problems ive ever seen on it is the 'someone in your household' missed recording.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

restino said:


> well, i spoke too soon lol
> 
> it was too good to be true!


 I don't think one person whose opinion I value disagreeing (quite mildly) with another person whose opinion I value reaches the level of the dispute that you seem to think it does


> (the reason i ask is that i am putting a new hard drive in my hr10-250 and wanted the best version)


 In that case why wouldn't simply install a backup of your current s/w version. Failing that, you have three options:
DVRupgrade's 3.1.5f (cost $20), DVRUpgrade's 6.3e (cost $20), or beg around the forums for some other version (don't know why anyone would want anything but those two versions.) You didn't answer the primary question -- what version are you running, and what deficiencies have you noted? If you're not simply a troll, then put me down on this one with stevel. I don't know why you would run 3.1.5f today, and if you're going to run 6.3 then it needs to be 6.3e.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

the only problems i have today with E (or can remember) are that the todo list locks up. You simply cant move forward, backward etc and have to 'wait' for something. then sometimes it kicks back to the 1st screen. 

I did have a few non recorded programs this year but if it was 2 i'd be surprised. 

3.1 is very good to me but i do miss folders


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

I agree with Rick. I am using 3.5 on my main HR10 and have absolutely no Issues. I am running 6.3e on my other one and it occassionally will not record a program and the interface is quicker.


----------



## tucsonbill (Aug 11, 2004)

coachO said:


> I agree with Rick. I am using 3.5 on my main HR10 and have absolutely no Issues. I am running 6.3e on my other one and it occassionally will not record a program and the interface is quicker.


I guess I'm lucky. I've never seen the "someone in ... household" problem or missed a scheduled recording. (That I know about anyway, which means nothing that I knew I would watch and looked for.) I seldom look at the todo list, so I don't know if I'd have the problem that Rick described. When I do look at it I do it via TivoWeb and have never had a problem. In the interest of fairness I do have one problem with 6.3e. I can no longer schedule season passes using TivoWeb. If you don't use TivoWeb then you don't care.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

stevel said:


> 6.3e is the best version with the most compatibility with DirecTV guide data and which understands the new DST rules...


That's a great point that I overlooked. I am in Arizona, so any legacy DST problems in 3.1 are invisible to me, but if you are NOT in AZ, this could be an issue, and may tip the balance toward 6.3e (but going there will also increase the odds of new problems). SPs and WLs will still record just fine, but record by time and channel might be a bit more difficult for a couple weeks every 6 months.

We all have relatively limited experience, but I was basing my earlier answer both on my anecdotal experiences as well as the problems reported on the forums, which I have a pretty good read on, or at least I'd like to think I do .

6.3x brought with it a number of problems that 3.1 did not have, and did not fix any of the existing problems with 3.1 other than the sluggishness of the OS (and of course that damned DST thing). Again, it's all about the odds. And the odds of more-reliable performance, which is why we buy Tivo in the first place, are solidly in favor of 3.1, according to what is posted.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

bpratt said:


> I have never had a single problem on 6.3e with either of my HR10-250s. I run with suggestions turned off and *keep until I delete on everything I record.*


Which is fine except you should not have to do that in order for it to properly delete the oldest stuff first instead of the random way it does now.

3.1.5 was the most stable, but slow. As much as that sucked, at least it was reliable. Now with 6.3e, between shorted recordings and wrong shows being deleted, I no longer have any confidence in it.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

Mark Lopez said:


> Which is fine except you should not have to do that in order for it to properly delete the oldest stuff first instead of the random way it does now.
> 
> 3.1.5 was the most stable, but slow. As much as that sucked, at least it was reliable. Now with 6.3e, between shorted recordings and wrong shows being deleted, I no longer have any confidence in it.


and since youve now got almost a week under your belt as a new hr20 owner who has for months posted about its superiority, we have the utmost faith in your opinion about all things dvr.

but, did you really own an hr10, or did you just 'mess with one' in the store? lol


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

rickmeoff said:


> and since youve now got almost a week under your belt as a new hr20 owner who has for months posted about its superiority, we have the utmost faith in your opinion about all things dvr.
> 
> but, did you really own an hr10, or did you just 'mess with one'* at a friend's house long enough to be able to have a valid opinion *? lol


 Get over it already.

But yes, my week old HR20 has been working flawlessly and is still superior to the HR10 just as it was when I used it before I got one in my house.

BTW, IFYL (I fixed your lie).


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

stevel said:


> I must say, Tyrone, that your experiences do not match mine - either for the HR10 or the HR20.


To be fair, Tyrone is not alone, but then again I am with Steve - I've never had the scale of problems reported by many on either my HR10's (3) or HR20's (2).

I do enjoy the Coke vs Pepsi/PC vs Mac holy war between the HR10 and HR2* camps though.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

LlamaLarry said:


> ...I do enjoy the ... holy war between the HR10 and HR2* camps though.


We're moving OT here, but I don't see it that way. I don't think Tivo has a dog in this fight except as the _de facto_ alternative.

IOW, it's not Tivo vs. the HR2x, as much as it is those pro HR2x vs. those against the HR2x. Some people love the HR2x and some (really, really) hate it, but pretty much everybody loves Tivo.
>
>
>
>
(tick, tick, tick........waits for moronic exception reply to inevitably post)


----------



## luckyyear2009 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quick question... my original DirecTV/Tivo basic model DVR died last week. I ordered a brand new sealed in box HR10-250 from eBay (because I hate non-Tivo DVRs). I set it up Monday.

I don't have a version of software that has folders yet. Is there a certain time frame I have to wait for all of the pertainent software updates to come through? Or do I do have to be proactive and do a download?

Sorry for all the questions, but I never had to do anything with my old Tivo, all of the updates just came through by themselves over the years.


Thank you.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

You can't force the download. It should occur on its own within a few days.


----------



## luckyyear2009 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Steve!

I have software version 3.1.5d-01-2-357, which I assume is the default!

I look forward to having my folders and undo delete again.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 13, 2000)

I'd give it a few days and see what happens. Some people have problems getting the new software.

Here is a clip from the "other" forum:



> I had been forcing calls for about 2 months to a local number in my area, with no success in getting software version 6.4a.
> 
> I also had contacted DirecTV a few times to see if they could force the update to be installed, with no success.
> 
> ...


I think the "magic" number is in Pittsburgh. A number of people on that forum reported success using that number when all else failed.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

3.1.5 is indeed the base version.

I would be skeptical that a call to a "magic number" makes any difference. There are two parts to a TiVo software update. First is obtaining the software - usually that comes over the satellite, but after some time they remove it from "the stream". The alternative is a download during a phone call to TiVo.

Whichever way the software is downloaded, it is not installed until a call is made to TiVo from a box whose TiVo service number is on the list of boxes to have that update enabled. Initially, only a fraction of the boxes are enabled but after a while, everyone is eligible.

Some people do report that the trigger to install the update does not happen no matter what. I don't know what might cause that or a guaranteed way to fix it (other than by hacking the box and triggering the install from a command prompt.)


----------



## luckyyear2009 (Dec 11, 2008)

A quick update - thanks so much, everything is now up to speed. We have had version 6.4a since Monday or Tuesday of this week and it seems to be working just fine. In fact, although DirecTV said very few TVs are coming in in hi-def, we actually notice a difference on almost all the channels!

We had to use the 'ol VCR for a week while waiting for the HR10-250 - glad that's over!

Happy Holidays!


----------

